# Cable rattle



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

What is the easiest way to insert the cable donuts into a Team frame to reduce the cable rattle? I know using a piece of cable housing helps to push it in, but I'm guessing I need to release the tension on the bikes cables to move the housing out of the way to get the second housing in there. Is this right?

Sorry if this has been asked already. I did a search but got tired of reading, "what to eat" in the Lounge thread.


----------

